# We Are A Little Scared , Ok, Alot Scared...my 4 Yr Old



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and it could be nothing of course. We took her to dr today for other issues and to get flu shot and the dr discovered the pause , an EKG on the spot confirmed it. She is scheduled for Echo next week. Her momma ( my daughter) was very pale. Of course, we didn't let on to Taylin. So, anyone have any experience with this type of situation?









Revised: her echo is This Week, Wednesday


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I can't remember the clinical term but I suffer from the same thing. It only happens every once in a while to myself, but my uncle and grandfather had to have heart surgery when they were 12-16 to have the problem fixed.

I guess it just depends on the severity of it.
I have dealt with this for 15 years and no problem so far.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sure, that sounds very scary.








Just positive energy/prayers from here.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

I sure hope its a temporary minor thing and our prayers are with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> and it could be nothing of course. We took her to dr today for other issues and to get flu shot and the dr *discovered the pause* , an *EKG on the spot* confirmed it. She is scheduled for Echo next week. Her momma ( my daughter) was very pale. Of course, we didn't let on to Taylin. So, anyone have any experience with this type of situation?


Doxie, can you PM me with more details? I can find out in work or may know what it is.

Rick


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> and it could be nothing of course. We took her to dr today for other issues and to get flu shot and the dr *discovered the pause* , an *EKG on the spot* confirmed it. She is scheduled for Echo next week. Her momma ( my daughter) was very pale. Of course, we didn't let on to Taylin. So, anyone have any experience with this type of situation?


Doxie, can you PM me with more details? I can find out in work or may know what it is.

Rick
[/quote]

I pm'd you


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

1st degree AV block? --> Wikipedia

Hugs from a far away stranger, hope it's nothing she won't grow out of.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

my wife had a very similar condition. her heart would stop for seconds at a time. sometimes it would stop long enough and she would pass out. long story short she now has a pacemaker and meds to correct the problem. our thoughts are with you and your family, kevin and kathy


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Taylin's echo is Wednesday this week, not next week







. Thanks so much everyone, it means alot


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS!!! HUGS AND HUGS !! Hang in there. a few years ago my wife went in with a similar situation. Hers is called Mitro-valve Prolapse. It had been recommended that she starts to take beta-blockers. At this point its just a recommendation they said its up to her based on how she feels. One thing that she notices is being short of breath rather easily.
Best wishes !!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie,

Do you remember if the Dr. used any technical medicalese terms like either "sinus arrhythmia" or "AV block"? Sinus arrhythmia is a "normal" pause in the heart rate that is especially common in children and young adults, and won't be a problem. AV block is an interruption in the normal flow of electrical signals through the heart, and comes in varying degrees of severity from very mild/no treatment needed to severe/requires pacemaker. It would be unusual for a child Taylin's age to have a severe AV block, unless there's a family history of the same developing at an early age.

Feel free to PM me and I can try to help you translate medicalese to English.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We'll be thinking positive thoughts and you'll be in our prayers.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers are coming your way for your cute little angle. I hope it is nothing serious!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Thoughts and Prayers headed your way.
We all hope it it will be just a scare.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh my!!! I just logged on for the first time since Friday ... that means I haven't spoken to you by eMail either T. That will change soon!!

It sounds like there are several folks here who are familiar with this sort of thing and, I can assure you, there are several members here with considerable medical knowledge who can (and will) help you translate anything Tay's doctors may tell you and/or any questions you may have. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE - give and get hugs all the way around and know that all of Wolfwood's residents are sending love, licks, tail wags, and all the positive energy we can find !!!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i talked to my wife, she had a pretty bad case. she said it was her AV node. pacemaker no choice. she also mentioned the mitro valve prolapse. my oldest son had that at a young age. we kept an eye on it all through his sports career and it went away.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Our daughter had that, but grew out of it by the time she was 5-6.. They sure kept a close eye on it.. I pray she grows out of it same as our daughter did..

Our grandson was 3 months and died from SIDS one morning.. After the autopsy they thought he had some heart problems which may have contributed to his very untimely death also..

Its been coming up on 3 years now and when I see or talk to my daughter there in Seattle, I always cry and tell here how proud I am of her for making it thru what she has had to deal with.. When I get to Seattle we always visit him up on the hill there in Auburn..

Serious stuff and I feel for you dox along with your family. Hope she will be ok...

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sending only my most powerful positive thoughts for little Taylin!
I just know that with all of these Outbacker prayers and best wishes, the only outcome will be a positive one


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Prayers lifted up!!!

MaeJae


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Doxie, just wanted to wish you and your angel special hugs and support! I hope it's just something she'll grow out of! Keep us informed!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Many prayers from our family to yours. Hope she is fine.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Lots of positive thoughts coming your way.

I had two nieces that both had open heart surgery before they were 5. Bri had a fairly typical "hole in her heart" which was repaired with no issues. She is now a beautiful young lady at 14. Kelly had something that had only been every seen like ONE other time - seems that she an extra valve and a hole. The doctor that took care of her had to wing it during the repair, but she is now 8 years old and doing great. Both of these conditions would have been found at a very young age, so it is not likely that this would be what your granddaughter has - I am sharing this story so that you know how amazing medical science is in hopes that it will help you get through until you do get the results back.

Hang in there!

Shannon


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

For those of you that have responded, pm'd, and emailed....thank you...thank you, a million times. The support, care, concern, that comes with belonging to this forum is overwhelming.Sniffle.

Taylin was so good and quiet during her Echo today, they loved her! It took quite awhile and of course they can't tell you anything so we are waiting for the dr to call with the report from whoever will be reading it. The only thing they did say today during the test is that yes, she does have pauses in her heartbeat when she inhales and it something to the affect of lungs touching heart, not sure how that all works. She also has extra beats. I am sure if it was anything of concern the person doing the test would have acted appropriately and taken action.
Perhaps tomorrow we will know the results!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> The only thing they did say today during the test is that yes, she does have pauses in her heartbeat when she inhales and it something to the affect of lungs touching heart, not sure how that all works.


 That would be sinus arrhythmia, good news because it's a "normal" pause that isn't a problem. You can read about it here Wikipedia clicky (although with a lot of technical language) and here Academy of Pediatrics clicky (less technical language).



> She also has extra beats. I am sure if it was anything of concern the person doing the test would have acted appropriately and taken action.
> Perhaps tomorrow we will know the results!


Do you know how many extra beats she had or how often? A few isolated extra beats is usually fine. Frequent or prolonged extra beats might need further evaluation.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Camping Fan said:


> The only thing they did say today during the test is that yes, she does have pauses in her heartbeat when she inhales and it something to the affect of lungs touching heart, not sure how that all works.


That would be sinus arrhythmia, good news because it's a "normal" pause that isn't a problem. You can read about it here Wikipedia clicky (although with a lot of technical language) and here Academy of Pediatrics clicky (less technical language).



> She also has extra beats. I am sure if *it was anything of concern* the person doing the test would have acted appropriately and *taken action.*
> Perhaps tomorrow we will know the results!


Do you know how many extra beats she had or how often? A few isolated extra beats is usually fine. Frequent or prolonged extra beats might need further evaluation.

[/quote]

Yes, I have heard the same to, the key is knowing the results of all the tests, and most importantly that she is asymptomatic (no symptoms - associated with the pauses). I would aslo tend to think that depending on the results that Taylin would see a pediatric cardiologist.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> The only thing they did say today during the test is that yes, she does have pauses in her heartbeat when she inhales and it something to the affect of lungs touching heart, not sure how that all works.


That would be sinus arrhythmia, good news because it's a "normal" pause that isn't a problem. You can read about it here Wikipedia clicky (although with a lot of technical language) and here Academy of Pediatrics clicky (less technical language).



> She also has extra beats. I am sure if it was anything of concern the person doing the test would have acted appropriately and taken action.
> Perhaps tomorrow we will know the results!


Do you know how many extra beats she had or how often? A few isolated extra beats is usually fine. Frequent or prolonged extra beats might need further evaluation.

[/quote]
until the report comes back, we don't know much. But I am feeling confident if any of it were of big concern, action would have been taken yesterday


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, I have heard the same to, the key is knowing the results of all the tests, and most importantly that she is asymptomatic (no symptoms - associated with the pauses). I would aslo tend to think that depending on the results that Taylin would see a pediatric cardiologist.
[/quote]

I sure appreciate your pm's! you jumped right in to offer assistance "without missing a beat"







It's wonderful having someone with knowledge! 
If Tay should need cardiologist it would have to be in Spokane, Wa or Seattle, Wa.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Good thoughts and prayers coming your way for GREAT results for Taylin!!
TTFN
Ember


----------

